
Cloudera drops 40% after CEO Tom Reilly leaves, forecast cut - khartig
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/06/cloudera-drops-40percent-after-ceo-tom-reilly-leaves-forecast-cut.html
======
np_tedious
I know nothing about their hosting, but it seems that for what they do
hardware / cloud costs could be the single biggest expense. Especially if they
don't have optimal multi-tenant practices, orchestration and job scheduling,
etc

Other large costs (which for less compute intensive SaaS companies like
marketing or productivity or whatever would be the biggest ones)

Enginers

Ad/marketing budgets

Sales / account managers (note that not all SaaS is as "self serve" as it
purports to be)

La croix

------
vfclists
If with revenue for year 2020 estimated between 745 and 768 million dollars
they are still losing money then what are their operating costs?

I am not familiar with how software as a service companies operators but if
they are not manufacturing anything then their cost must be mainly development
and operator salaries, and rent and such like. So what else is the money spent
on?

AWS? Google Cloud?

